# Impossible d'importer des films sur Itunes.



## Strange Fruit (28 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour ! 

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum, et j'ai beau faire des recherches mais je ne trouve personne ayant le même problème que moi (s'il y en a eu, je m'en excuse... !). 
Je m'explique : j'ai acheté il y a peu un ipod classic 160 GO, mais je n'arrive absolument pas à importer des vidéos dans ma bibliothèque.
Je précise que j'ai déjà converti mes fichiers en mpeg4...
Je vous envoie 2 cap d'écran, en espérant que vous m'aiderez à identifier le problème et à le résourdre parce que j'ai beau demander autour de moi, personne n'arrive à me dire ce qui cloche...

1 = http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7761/filmsitunes.jpg

2 = http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/6627/bisvt.jpg

Merci d'avance...


----------



## fanougym (28 Septembre 2009)

Importe déjà tes films dans itunes, ce n'est pas le cas à la vue de ton image.
fichier/ajouter à la bibliothèque

S'ils sont au bon format, tu les retrouveras dans la rubrique "films" d'itunes, et tu pourras les importer dans ton ipod... rubrique ... film, et pas séries télé ...


----------



## Strange Fruit (28 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse ! 
J'ai oublié de préciser : j'ai déjà essayé d'importer comme tu me le dis dans la première partie de ton message, mais cela ne change strictement rien. Rien ne se passe.
Quant à la seconde partie, j'ai fait mes cap. un peu vite, donc j'ai pas fait gaffe, mais le résultat est, encore une fois, le même, ça ne donne rien du tout...
Edit : J'ajoute que les messages vantant les mérites d'itunes store (cf cap. n°2) bloquent ma bibliothèque : cela m'empêche d'importer quoi que ce soit...


----------



## fanougym (28 Septembre 2009)

Tes films ne doivent pas être au bon format.
Utilises plutôt isquint pour les convertir.

et ça devrait aller mieux.
courage


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2009)

Tes films de vacances siffle convertis en .mp4 arrives-tu à les lire avec Quicktime ?


----------



## Strange Fruit (29 Septembre 2009)

Légère évolution, j'ai réussi à mettre un tout petit fichier... mais j'ai copié un de mes DVD en AVI sur mon PC, puis, converti celui-ci en mpg4, et quand je veux l'ajouter sur Itunes, cela me le met dans la partie "musique" (quand je doubleclique dessus, je n'ai que le son, pas l'image) de la bibliothèque au lieu de "films".

Je n'arrive pas à les lire avec quicktime, non, c'est bizarre d'ailleurs, ça devrait marcher normalement, j'ai testé beaucoup de logiciels permettant de convertir les fichiers dans le bon format... mais rien n'y fait !

Quelqu'un m'a conseillé de passer par Winamp, je vais tenter ça.
Edit: bon, ça ne marche pas non plus.


----------



## Léo555 (1 Février 2014)

Désolé mais itune *ne li pas le format mpeg-4* il li juste le format_ *mp4*_.


----------

